# gittin' close



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

Hope everyone is as excited as I am about the upcoming season. I've located some promising places on the map and can hardly wait to check'em out. Soil Temperature is at 54 deg F but we have a week of warm nights ahead. Won't be long now!


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

stripernut said:


> Hope everyone is as excited as I am about the upcoming season. I've located some promising places on the map and can hardly wait to check'em out. Soil Temperature is at 54 deg F but we have a week of warm nights ahead. Won't be long now!


Could you point me in a direction of how to go about locating promising places on "the" map?


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

I look for floodplains around creeks the bigger the better. Then check the satellite image to make sure it's not too many pines.- good luck.


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

stripernut said:


> I look for floodplains around creeks the bigger the better. Then check the satellite image to make sure it's not too many pines.- good luck.


Thank you, would you mind sharing a link for the map source?


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Stripernut, i hunt around metro bham and expect morels late feb or early march; not sure where you hunt in Ga, but ground temps are smoking from Columbus to Macon to Augusta and points south. I agree that someone in central Ga or central Ala will find a morel around Feb 20th... Good luck hunting over there


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

DIYDi said:


> Thank you, would you mind sharing a link for the map source?


I use an app on my phone called US Topo Maps. Also because the area I hunt is a Corps impoundment, Clarks Hill Lake, I can use the Navionics chart in the boat.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

newtimmy said:


> Stripernut, i hunt around metro bham and expect morels late feb or early march; not sure where you hunt in Ga, but ground temps are smoking from Columbus to Macon to Augusta and points south. I agree that someone in central Ga or central Ala will find a morel around Feb 20th... Good luck hunting over there


I hunt in the piedmont region 30 miles north west of Augusta, Georgia. Earliest I've seen here was February 25. Late March and early April seem to be peak for me. Good luck to you.


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

StriperNut it sounds like our areas are similar. Been hunting metro Bham 8 yrs and earliest Ive found was Feb 25, 2018. On the best seasons primetime for numbers and volume seems to run from around March 20- April 5...


----------



## McG (Apr 22, 2018)

I’m a new Morel hunter. Not sure where I’ll look, but I’m remaining hopeful on some family land around Eatonton area.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

DIYDi said:


> Thank you, would you mind sharing a link for the map source?


What else would you like stripernut to do for you?


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

sustainable forager said:


> What else would you like stripernut to do for you?





sustainable forager said:


> What else would you like stripernut to do for you?


 I've not had any luck with the maps I was trying to use so I asked for a direct link? Two questions exceed a limit around here? That isn't asking someone "to do" anything but share knowledge. What is it to you anyway sustainable forager?


----------



## danshroom (Mar 26, 2018)

stripernut said:


> Hope everyone is as excited as I am about the upcoming season. I've located some promising places on the map and can hardly wait to check'em out. Soil Temperature is at 54 deg F but we have a week of warm nights ahead. Won't be long now!


Where are you getting your soil temp data from? And at what depth?


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

LOL
I’m from Missouri and inadvertently got on this thread. I was thinking you’d lost your senses!
We usually get our morels mid-April.
Have a great year in Georgia. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

McG said:


> I’m a new Morel hunter. Not sure where I’ll look, but I’m remaining hopeful on some family land around Eatonton area.


You want sandy areas close to running water, where the oaks don't grow. (and as said above, pines are no good either). Look for birches, ash (somewhat unusual in GA.), and / or sycamores; I've found them near Chinese elms too. Privet grows abundantly in those areas in GA, it's very invasive, and morels like privet just fine. Based on my own experience, they are VERY hard to see when they are small and gray, you have to look intently to see them. They could easily be mistaken for sweet-gum balls. Once you find one, look at the area from several different vantage points. As they get older and bigger, they lighten up, become yellowish or tawny, and are easier to spot. They do not sprout where the land is underwater for any length of time, so far as I can tell; they like floodplains but not swamps.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

danshroom said:


> Where are you getting your soil temp data from? And at what depth?


I ordered a soil temp gauge that has a probe which goes about 5" deep. Amazon >$10.00


----------



## danshroom (Mar 26, 2018)

stripernut said:


> I ordered a soil temp gauge that has a probe which goes about 5" deep. Amazon >$10.00


Thanks!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

DIYDi said:


> I've not had any luck with the maps I was trying to use so I asked for a direct link? Two questions exceed a limit around here? That isn't asking someone "to do" anything but share knowledge. What is it to you anyway sustainable forager?


 You could try the USDA soil survey map it may help...good luck.


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

redfred said:


> You could try the USDA soil survey map it may help...good luck.


Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

stripernut said:


> I hunt in the piedmont region 30 miles north west of Augusta, Georgia. Earliest I've seen here was February 25. Late March and early April seem to be peak for me. Good luck to you.


Striper, I know you said you hunt around Clark Hill Lake. My question is, do you find them on the lake shore itself, or do you find they also have to be near creeks? I'm thinking of doing some hunting up around the Richard Russell Lake east of Elberton. Do I also have to hunt near creeks or will I find them on the banks of the lake itself? Thanks.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

eidolon said:


> Striper, I know you said you hunt around Clark Hill Lake. My question is, do you find them on the lake shore itself, or do you find they also have to be near creeks? I'm thinking of doing some hunting up around the Richard Russell Lake east of Elberton. Do I also have to hunt near creeks or will I find them on the banks of the lake itself? Thanks.


I have not found morels on the lakeshore. I have looked but I also think the environment there is not conducive to growing the mycelium. If I were at Russell I would go to the very back of Beaverdam or Coldwater creeks where they are defined by creek banks and walk up creek checking both sides for the "favorite" trees. If you see a dead or dying elm look real good around it, early morels can be hard to spot. Good luck. BTW- I fish for stripers up there a lot so if you see a boat beached and an old fart walking around in the woods looking confused it's probably me.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

stripernut said:


> I have not found morels on the lakeshore. I have looked but I also think the environment there is not conducive to growing the mycelium. If I were at Russell I would go to the very back of Beaverdam or Coldwater creeks where they are defined by creek banks and walk up creek checking both sides for the "favorite" trees. If you see a dead or dying elm look real good around it, early morels can be hard to spot. Good luck. BTW- I fish for stripers up there a lot so if you see a boat beached and an old fart walking around in the woods looking confused it's probably me.


Thanks a lot. I have a buddy who has a big boat he keeps in the water near Elberton. It's an amazing place, hardly any people around most of the time. We've spent whole afternoons there and seen only 1 or 2 other boats. Thanks for the advice. I'm going to do what you suggest. I only found a few morels last year, first time I've looked.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Five hours stomping around in the muck from the night's rain, in the low areas north of Atlanta today, Saturday, 2/16 - peeper frogs were singing like crazy around 4 p.m. and we saw a baby snapper turtle going for a stroll on dry land, so it's getting pretty warm, as far as the cold-blooded critters are concerned. The frogs chirping was a big surprise.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

So here’s my thoughts, I believe we had a colder winter than last year and although the season is getting closer we are at least a week or more behind 2018. Two days after my first find last year, Feb 22, I found several pounds in another spot not far away from my original find. Those mushrooms had been up for at least 7-10 days.

Checked those same spots with no luck today. I will get back out in a few to see again.


----------



## Keir (Feb 17, 2019)

pastorj said:


> So here’s my thoughts, I believe we had a colder winter than last year and although the season is getting closer we are at least a week or more behind 2018. Two days after my first find last year, Feb 22, I found several pounds in another spot not far away from my original find. Those mushrooms had been up for at least 7-10 days.
> 
> Checked those same spots with no luck today. I will get back out in a few to see again.


Do you know if Morels grow in similar spots to chanterelles? I found a good amount of those last year and was thinking of looking in those spots for morels


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Keir said:


> Do you know if Morels grow in similar spots to chanterelles? I found a good amount of those last year and was thinking of looking in those spots for morels


Like I said on this thread 6 days ago: You want sandy areas close to running water, where the oaks don't grow. (and as said above, pines are no good either). Look for birches, ash (somewhat unusual in GA.), and / or sycamores; I've found them near Chinese elms too. Privet grows abundantly in those areas in GA, it's very invasive, and morels like privet just fine. Based on my own experience, they are VERY hard to see when they are small and gray, you have to look intently to see them. They could easily be mistaken for sweet-gum balls. Once you find one, look at the area from several different vantage points. As they get older and bigger, they lighten up, become yellowish or tawny, and are easier to spot. They do not sprout where the land is underwater for any length of time, so far as I can tell; they like floodplains but not swamps. [look at Chris Matherly's foray films in Georgia, uploaded to youtube.]


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

In Georgia, bottom lands with Ash and privet, if that’s where chanterelles grow than yes, same area.


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

FYI: Someone I know has found Morels as of yesterday in Alabama!


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

DIYDi said:


> I've not had any luck with the maps I was trying to use so I asked for a direct link? Two questions exceed a limit around here? That isn't asking someone "to do" anything but share knowledge. What is it to you anyway sustainable forager?


I am tired of newbies like yourself who just want all the info handed over to them in a nice wrapped package, all the info is out there, you just need to research and put in the leg work like the majority of us did...geez how did anyone find a morel before the existence of the Internet?


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

I understand your perspective but you are assuming that because I asked a couple of questions that I have not put in any legwork. The internet is another tool, you obviously make use of it yourself.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm sorry if I was a bit harsh but your questions sound a lot like tons of other questions I've heard before, no offense. It's annoying when 50% of the questions on here are what time should I start looking and where's the best place to find morels?


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

I gotcha, thank you, peace.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

DIYDi said:


> FYI: Someone I know has found Morels as of yesterday in Alabama!


When you find that package on you steps from Bama full of morels you will know how much they like you... good luck


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

redfred said:


> When you find that package on you steps from Bama full of morels you will know how much they like you... good luck


There's more to Alabama than "Bama" lol. Not certain I understand your comment, or I hope I don't.


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

I use Google maps to locate creek basins and floodplains where there are few pines and mostly hardwoods. You can tell the difference on GM between HWs and pines. Here in Charlotte, NC, I look for mainly Green Ash stands, but also find them around the few elms here and sometimes the large Poplar. I use the Cleaver plant as an indicator too. They start around late March, when the Dogwood flowers just start to turn white.


----------

